# Chicken ate plastic



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

My crazy girl, Gerald, ate a plastic piece of a broken toy. The piece was about the size of a nickel. This was the day before yesterday and she is still acting perfectly normal. No change in behavior. Are we in the clear now?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ate plastic? Wow, I'm actually quite shocked, and the size of a nickel? Must've not have been a very hard piece of plastic to eat. But I think you're in the clear.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> My crazy girl, Gerald, ate a plastic piece of a broken toy. The piece was about the size of a nickel. This was the day before yesterday and she is still acting perfectly normal. No change in behavior. Are we in the clear now?


its probably just going to poop it out lol


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ate plastic? Wow, I'm actually quite shocked, and the size of a nickel? Must've not have been a very hard piece of plastic to eat. But I think you're in the clear.


yeah


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe, maybe not. It has to clear the crop.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

After clearing the crop, it has to clear the gizzard. That might be a challenge. Good luck Gerald.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Gerald is still acting perfectly normal. Hopefully she’ll be ok.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Gerald is still acting perfectly normal. Hopefully she’ll be ok.


yeah I think she will. I'm sending good vibes to her: VIBE VIBE VIBE


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Gerald is still acting perfectly normal. Hopefully she’ll be ok.


I'm glad go hear, hopefully she'll stay that way!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Over the years at the sanctuary, we have had chickens, turkeys, peafowl and emus eat a variety of shiny things, objects and plastics they should not. The emus especially would take jewelry from people and ingest it. Sometimes a bird's digestive tract will gradually grind a piece of hard plastic but not necessarily a piece of soft plastic like polyethylene. Birds do not show symptoms until there is a blockage and then there is often little a vet can do. The best solution is to always pick up any litter which could potentially end up in your birds' environment.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Don’t worry my chickens ate the piece of foam and chewed it so much.. ugh


----------

